# pictorial distilled water bottle



## Willman669 (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about this or what its worth. It was found under an old hut. On it, it has The worlds standard of purity. In the middle its got a guy on a horse holding a flag on a hill. In the hill it says Distilled water. In the flag it says BP & A.S Standard. Around the bottom it has This bottle always remains the property of the Australian Distilled Water Supply PTY Ltd. Sydney. On the base its got DBW. The bottle is full of bubbles. And its a ring seal


----------



## Willman669 (Oct 12, 2006)

Again...


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't help much but cool looking bottle. I doubt it but could BP have something to do with Baden Powell.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 12, 2006)

Very cool bottle Will, very cool.


----------

